# Singapore collision



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Channel News Asia - 

_Tanker, container ship collide in Singapore waters 

A supertanker and a container ship collided in Singapore waters on Thursday night, some 2.4 kilometres southeast of St John's Island. 

But the incident did not result in any oil pollution or casualty, says the Maritime and Port Authority of Singapore. 

It has deployed an anti-pollution craft to monitor the situation and is investigating the incident. 

MPA says Greece-registered supertanker, Astro Luna, was heading west in the Singapore Strait when it collided with Panama-registered container ship, YM Earth. 

At the time of the collision, Astro Luna was not carrying any oil. 

YM Earth, which was loaded with containers, was then approaching the Eastern Pilot Boarding Ground 'A' enroute for the Tanjong Pagar terminal_

Astro Luna built 1995, 264340dwt
YM Earth built 2003, 22078dwt

Rushie


----------

